# Variable rate a tracker with Kbc??



## WILLOW (10 Apr 2018)

Main mortgage Aug. 05 @ 3.45% fixed for 2yr to revert to prevailing variable rate.

Top up Oct. 06 variable. As per contract there is no mention of tracker,ecb or any % over the ecb. Despite this , this loan is deemed impacted and now on a tracker of 1.1%. Happy days. 

Does the above mean that their variable rate was actually a tracker or did they just put the top up loan on a tracker and not tell me???
Iv lost all trust in this bank, dont believe a word from them.

I am appealing, that they should also put main mortgage on a tracker.


----------



## unfortunate (11 Apr 2018)

Did you go through broker for top up or direct with KBC.


----------



## WILLOW (11 Apr 2018)

Through a broker on both.


----------

